# DSG Lathes



## Rhyolith (26 Jan 2020)

I am looking for a DSG lathe 17inch or smaller in good condition (its important that is reliable). 

I keep an eye on eBay with 3 differently worded searches, but I thought it was worth seeing if anyone knows of any about that need a good home. 

Suggestions of other places I could look at equally welcome.


----------



## Droogs (26 Jan 2020)

Aren't we all?  , I want a 13x42 but can't afford any I've seen. But try Scot & Sargent and Wilkinsons have seen refurbed units on their sites in the past also lathes.co.uk for sale section.


----------



## Trevanion (26 Jan 2020)

Good bloody luck! :lol: I think most that have got one of the smaller models you'd have to pry it from their cold dead hands!


----------



## TFrench (26 Jan 2020)

Theres a couple of engineering machine tool pages on facebook, I've seen a couple come up on there.


----------



## Rhyolith (26 Jan 2020)

Got links to those FB groups?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Jan 2020)

https://www.homeworkshop.org.uk/
has some interesting stuff sometimes.


----------



## Keith 66 (26 Jan 2020)

There was a Type 17 DSG lathe on Fb marketplace just over a week ago, just had a look but as often the case with fb couldnt find it again, It was advertised as spares or repair & was cheap at about 600 quid.
I sold one 6 months ago from a workshop contents a friend & i bought, you see them up for 5k plus all the way up to 10k, I doubt they sell at those prices, we sold ours for 2.5 k just to move it on quick


----------



## TFrench (26 Jan 2020)

The FB groups - one is Engineering and Machinist Tools for sale UK, the other is lathes and machine tools UK. I watch a lot of industrial auctions as well, I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Rhyolith (2 Feb 2020)

Keith 66":2jofes3b said:


> There was a Type 17 DSG lathe on Fb marketplace just over a week ago, just had a look but as often the case with fb couldnt find it again, It was advertised as spares or repair & was cheap at about 600 quid.
> I sold one 6 months ago from a workshop contents a friend & i bought, you see them up for 5k plus all the way up to 10k, I doubt they sell at those prices, we sold ours for 2.5 k just to move it on quick


A 17 would be ideal. I think a nice one is worth £2000-4000 going by ebay in the past, the only ones that go above that are either huge or rare models like the 17t (would love one of those) and even then I would say very well restored one with re-ground slides and everything is worth £10,000+.


----------



## TFrench (6 Feb 2020)

Emailed you dude, super cheap one on FB at the mo!


----------

